# Watcherver, LoveFilm, Itunes und co.



## FunkyCop999 (23 Juni 2013)

* Watchever*
Der Dienst Watchever ist quasi das Küken in dem Vergleichstest. Der Dienst existiert erst seit Januar 2013 und wird von dem französischen Medienunternehmen Vivendi betrieben.

Serien-Angebot
Das Serienangebot von Watchever kann sich für einen solch jungen Anbieter durchaus sehen lassen: Von den gesuchten Serien war im Gegensatz zu Lovefilm ein Großteil vorhanden. So können Sitcom-Fans die ersten drei Staffeln von The Big Bang Theory angucken. How I Met Your Mother gibt es leider auch bei Watchever nicht, dafür sind aber die kompletten ersten drei Staffeln von Breaking Bad im Angebot. Auch Sherlock, Mad Men und Grey’s Anatomy sind mit einigen Staffeln gut vertreten. Leider fehlen aber auch hier die Zombie-Serie The Walking Dead und das Fantasy Epos Game Of Thrones.
Film-Angebot
Im Vergleich zum guten Serien-Angebot werden Film-Fans eventuell ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Watchever haben. Keiner von den gesuchten Titeln war in der Bibliothek des Dienstes vorzufinden. Nutzer, die auf der Suche nach aktuellen Filmen wie Avatar, Prometheus, Harry Potter oder Ziemlich beste Freunde sind, werden hier leider auch nicht fündig.
Technik und Funktion
In technischer Hinsicht kann Watchever jedoch voll überzeugen. Der Dienst kann im Web, auf dem iPad, dem iPhone, dem Apple TV, Android-Geräten und einigen Smart-TVs genutzt werden. Laut dem Hersteller können bis zu fünf Geräte gleichzeitig verwendet werden.
Besonders hervorzuheben ist, dass Watchever als einziger Dienst im Test einen simplen Offline-Modus für die mobilen Geräte anbietet. Der Nutzer kann beispielsweise auf seinem iPad gleichzeitig fünf Inhalte für jeweils 30 Tage speichern. Von diesen fünf dürfen maximal zwei Spielfilme sein. Wird damit begonnen, einen heruntergeladenen Inhalt anzuschauen, muss er innerhalb von 48 Stunden zu Ende geschaut werden. Schafft der Nutzer dies nicht, hat er die Möglichkeit, den Vorgang noch ein einziges weiteres Mal zu wiederholen.
Auch die Bedienung des Diensts ist weitaus besser an die Bedürfnisse von Nutzern angepasst, die ihre Filme und Lieblingssendungen per Stream genießen wollen, als es bei Lovefilm der Fall ist. Maxdome und Sky Go brauchen sich aber in dieser Hinsicht nicht vor Watchever zu verstecken.
Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass Watchever nicht nur den Großteil seines Angebots in HD zeigt, sondern auch sehr viele Inhalte in der englischen Originalvertonung verfügbar sind. Im laufenden Video kann bequem immer wieder zwischen Deutsch und Englisch gewechselt werden. Während der Wiedergabe treten allgemein keine Verzögerungen oder Ruckler auf.
Jugendschutz
Wie alle anderen Dienste im Test muss sich der Nutzer für Inhalte ab 18 Jahren per Postident-Verfahren verifizieren. Eine umfangreiche Kindersicherung sorgt dafür, dass die Kleinen nur Inhalte gemäß ihres Alters zu sehen bekommen.
Preis
Mit 8,99 Euro im Monat ohne Mindestlaufzeit liegt Watchever preislich etwas höher als Lovefilm. Im Vergleich zu Maxdome und Sky Go kommt der Dienst aber noch gut weg. 

* LoveFilm*

Los geht das Fernsehvergnügen mit dem Dienst Lovefilm, den es schon seit 2006 gibt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Plattform aber noch als eine Art Online-Videothek konzipiert, bei der sich Nutzer Filme per Post nach Hause schicken lassen konnten. Im Jahr 2008 übernahm Amazon den Verleih-Dienst. Erst zwei Jahre später führte Lovefilm offiziell sein Video-on-Demand-Angebot per Streaming ein.
 Das Serien-Angebot
Als erstes nimmt netzwelt das Serien-Angebot der Amazon-Tochterfirma unter die Lupe. Leider scheint es so zu sein, dass Lovefilm nicht viel für die aktuelle angesagten US-amerikanischen Sitcoms übrig hat. So sind weder die Geschichten um Ted Mosby und seine Freunde in How I Met Your Mother vorhanden, noch können die Zuschauer die Protagonisten von The Big Bang Theory bei ihren Erlebnissen begleiten. Als kleines Trostpflaster gibt es immerhin einige Staffeln von Scrubs zu schauen.
Auch in Sachen ernstere Unterhaltung sieht es für Serienjunkies eher schlecht aus. Fans der Zombie-Serie The Walking Dead finden kein untotes Lebenszeichen in der Bibliothek von Lovefilm. Genau so wenig kann Walter White aus Breaking Bad bei seiner Entwicklung vom Chemielehrer zum Drogenbaron begleitet werden. Die Neuinterpretation von Sherlock Holmes im Auftrag der BBC gibt es leider genau so wenig wie die bekannten Serien Mad Men oder Game Of Thrones aus den Staaten. Einzig Fans von Grey's Anatomy können sich freuen: Lovefilm bietet hier alle Folgen von der ersten bis zur siebten Staffel an.
Das Film-Angebot
Auch das Angebot an bekannten Kinofilmen ist leider sehr dürftig. Von den gesuchten Titeln ist lediglich James Bond vorzufinden. Dafür ist 007 aber auch mit allen Aufträgen, die er bis jetzt im Namen ihrer Majestät durchgeführt hat, vertreten - außer dem aktuell im Kino laufenden Teil Skyfall. Nichts zu sehen gibt es davon vom bekanntestem Zauberlehrling der Welt: Harry Potter. Auch Kassenschlager wie Avatar, Das Bourne Vermächtnis, Prometheus, Ziemlich beste Freunde und The Dark Knight Rises sind nicht in dem Streaming-Angebot von Lovefilm enthalten.
Technik und Funktion
Das Angebot von Lovefilm kann direkt im Web per Browser, mit dem iPad oder einem Kindle Fire genutzt werden. Mit einem Smartphone ist es leider nicht möglich, Serien oder Filme mittels Stream abzurufen. Dafür können aber mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig verwendet werden. Im Test war es netzwelt möglich, gleichzeitig am PC einen Film zu gucken, während auf dem iPad ein anderer Inhalt lief.
Zur Bedienung der Website lässt sich sagen, dass ihr Aufbau noch darauf schließen lässt, dass sie ursprünglich nur dafür gedacht war, DVDs und Blu-Rays per Post zu verleihen. Auch jetzt sieht der Internetauftritt eher nach einer Bibliothek als nach einem Video-Streaming-Dienst aus. Die App für das iPad kommt da schon in einem besseren Gewand daher. Diese ist primär auf den Video-on-Demand-Service ausgelegt und lässt sich gut bedienen. Schade ist nur, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, die Filme und Serien für einen Offline-Gebrauch temporär zu speichern.
Positiv ist dem Dienst anzurechnen, dass viele der Inhalte in HD zur Verfügung stehen. Leider war es im Test aber weder im Browser noch auf dem iPad möglich, die Filme und Serien in der originalen englischen Sprachausgabe zu gucken. Ruckler und längere Verzögerungen während des Abspielens gab es aber keine.
Jugendschutz
Filme, die eine Altersfreigabe von 18 Jahren haben, benötigen eine Verifikation des Nutzers. Diese kann bei Lovefilm mittels der deutschen Post mit dem sogenannten Postident-Verfahren durchgeführt werden.
Hat sich der Nutzer erfolgreich verifiziert, dann kann er beispielsweise seine Kinder mittels einer PIN-Abfrage daran hindern, für sie nicht geeignete Inhalte anzuschauen.
Der Preis
Preislich ist Lovefilm der günstigste Video-Demand-Anbieter in dem Test. Für 6,99 Euro im Monat bekommt der Nutzer einen Zugriff auf knapp 3.000 Filme und Serien. Praktisch ist, dass das Angebot immer innerhalb des laufenden Monats gekündigt werden kann. Es gibt keine Mindestlaufzeit.

* MaxDome*

Auch Maxdome ist schon seit längerer Zeit im Video-on-Demand-Geschäft tätig. Seit 2006 bietet das Unternehmen der ProSiebenSat. 1 Media-Gruppe Filme und Serien per Stream oder als Download an.
Serien-Angebot
Eigentlich verfügt Maxdome im Vergleichstest über das größte und aktuellste Serien-Angebot der Kandidaten. Jedoch war es zum Zeitpunkt des Tests so, dass die Sitcom The Big Bang Theory nicht verfügbar war. Das sollte jedoch nur ein temporäres Problem sein. Dafür konnten die Nutzer hier aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen Diensten die Sitcom How I Met Your Mother schauen. Für die ernste Unterhaltung sorgen Breaking Bad, The Walking Dead und Grey’s Anatomy. Dafür gibt es aber leider weder Sherlock noch Mad Men im Angebot von Maxdome.
Film-Angebot
Hier liegt Maxdome weit vor den anderen Diensten. Außer einigen James Bond-Filmen waren von den gesuchten Titeln alle verfügbar. Mit Avatar, Prometheus, Das Bourne Vermächtnis, Ziemlich beste Freunde, The Dark Knight Rises und Harry Potter sind spannende Filmabende garantiert.
Technik und Funktion
Hinsichtlich der unterstützten Geräte und der Möglichkeit der HD-Wiedergabe sorgt Maxdome für etwas Verwirrung. So kann der Dienst zwar problemlos mit PCs und Macs genutzt werden, aber mit dieser Methode sind die meisten Inhalte aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht in HD verfügbar. Im Test war dies bei fast allen gesuchten Filmen und Serien der Fall. Um in den Genuss von hochauflösenden Bildern zu kommen, benötigt der Nutzer ein von Maxdome zertifiziertes Endgerät. Eine genau Liste, welche Geräte unterstützt werden, finden sie hier. Negativ ist auch, dass es keine Apps des Dienstes für iOS oder Android gibt. So erübrigt sich auch die Frage nach einer sinnvollen Offline-Funktion.
Positiv ist dennoch anzumerken, dass die Bibliothek des Dienstes übersichtlich gestaltet ist. Dank verschiedenster Filter findet der Nutzer schnell gesuchte Serien oder Filme. Bevor die Wiedergabe dieser gestartet wird, kann noch die Sprachausgabe gewählt werden.
Jugendschutz
Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Diensten bietet Maxdome neben dem Postident-Verfahren noch eine weitere Möglichkeit an, mit der das Alter des Kunden verifiziert wird. Der Dienst mit dem Namen verify-U ist leider jedoch nicht wirklich schneller als die schriftliche Verifikation per Post. Bei dem Dienst wird der Altersnachweis mithilfe eines Kontos und darüber verbuchter Cent-Beträge durchgeführt.
Preis
Preislich ordnet sich Maxdome über Lovefilm und Watchever ein. Nur Sky Go verlangt mehr für ein monatliches Abonnement. Desweiteren sollten Nutzer aufpassen, welches der zwei zur Verfügung stehenden Streaming-Angebote sie kaufen. Die günstige Variante für 9,99 Euro im Monat hat nämlich eine Mindestlaufzeit von 15 Monaten. Soll auf diese Einschränkung verzichtet werden, muss der teurere Vertrag über 14,99 Euro abgeschlossen werden. Dieser kann aber jeden Monat gekündigt werden. Echte Filmfans sollten so oder so bei beiden Tarifen mit weiteren Zusatzkosten rechnen. Denn nur mit der zugebuchten Blockbuster-Option für fünf Euro können bestimmte aktuelle Filme überhaupt gesehen werden. Jedoch beschränkt sich die Wiedergabe von diesen Filmen dann auch noch auf maximal vier pro Monat.

* SkyGo*

Der Pay-TV-Sender Sky bietet seit dem April 2011 Sky Go an. Dieser Video-on-Demand-Dienst ist in vielen Abo-Paketen des Anbieters als Zusatzfunktion enthalten und bietet die bestellten Inhalte neben dem üblichen Empfang auch online per Stream an.
Serien-Angebot
Das Angebot an Serien und Filmen variiert bei Sky Go stark je nachdem, welche Pakete der Nutzer bei dem Pay-TV-Anbieter bestellt hat. Mit den im Test verwendeten Abonnements konnten jedoch leider keine der gesuchten Filme und Serien per Sky Go empfangen werden. Da Nutzer für Sky Go jedoch auch Sky normal nutzen können, werden sie die meisten Inhalte auf ihrem Fernseher vorfinden können. Hier zeigt sich auch, dass der Dienst von Sky noch relativ jung ist und zur Zeit nur als ein Zusatz verstanden werden sollte. Positiv ist aber, dass mit Sky Go der Nutzer einen Zugriff auf die neuesten HBO-Serien hat. Nur einen Tag nach dem US-Release können Nutzer so beispielsweise Boardwalk Empire oder The Newsroom in der englischen Originalfassung genießen.
Technik und Funktion
Technisch gibt es bei Sky nichts zu meckern. Der Dienst kann im Browser, auf der Xbox 360 (Gold-Mitgliedschaft benötigt) sowie auf iPad, iPod touch und iPhone genutzt werden. Insgesamt kann der Nutzer sogar zwei der Geräte gleichzeitig benutzen. Einen Offline-Modus gibt es bei den mobilen Geräten dafür aber nicht.
Wie bei den vorangegangenen Diensten sind auch die meisten Inhalte bei Sky Go in HD verfügbar. Englischen Originalton gibt es jedoch nur bei den aktuellen HBO-Serien.
Jugendschutz
Als einziger Dienst benötigt Sky Go keine Altersverifikation. Mittels einer eigens festgelegten PIN schützen Eltern ihre Kinder vor nicht altersgerechten Inhalten. Besonders bei Sky Go ist, dass es eine zusätzliche Kinderecke mit einem extra zusammengestellten Programmangebot für die Kleinen gibt.
Preis
Preislich befindet Sky Go sich klar in der Oberklasse der getesteten Dienste. Der Zusatzdienst ist nämlich nur in Kombination mit einigen Sky-Pay-TV-Paketen zu erhalten. Es handelt sich somit um einen Zusatz, der wie ein Streaming-basierter Video-on-Demand-Dienst funktioniert.
Sky Go ist beispielsweise in der Kombination von Sky Welt und dem Sky Film HD-Paket gratis enthalten. Dieses zwölfmonatige Abonnement kostet den Kunden während der ersten Hälfte der Laufzeit 24,90 Euro. Die weiteren folgenden sechs Monate schlagen mit 34,90 zu Buche. Zusätzlich zu den monatlichen Kosten kommen einmalig eine Aktivierungsgebühr von 29 Euro und die Versandkosten von 9,90 Euro hinzu. Dafür gibt es in dieser Kombination den benötigten Festplattenreceiver aber umsonst. Eine Übersicht über alle möglichen Paket-Kombinationen mit Sky Go finden Sie hier.

* Itunes*
Mit Maxdome bei der Anzahl der Videos mithalten kann der iTunes Store von Apple. Dort sollen in der Kategorie „Spielfilm“ allein 45 000 Titel bereitstehen, dazu insgesamt weitere 190 000 Einzelfolgen von TV-Serien. Auch beim iTunes Store fällt positiv auf, wie vieledeutsche Produktionen dort zu finden sind – von Olaf Schubert über „Neues aus Bücken warder“ bis hin zu Steffen Hensslers Live-Kochshow. Auch bei populären US-Shows stößt man kaum auf Lücken.


Top-Titel zu gehobenen Preisen

In puncto Filme unterscheiden sich die Top-Titel verständlicherweise kaum von denen anderer Portale: Im Testzeitraum waren Streifen wie „The Expendables“, „Ted“ oder „Ice Age 4“ am stärksten nachgefragt. Komfortabel wird iTunes durch seine Einbindung ins Apple-Universum: Ein gekaufter Film lässt sich auf mehreren Plattformen, vom PC über die Apple-TVBox bis zum iPad, ansehen. Auch wenn andere Portale vergleichbares über Zusatz-Apps oder Ähnliches bieten – die Einfachheit der Apple-Angebote ist weiterhin unübertroffen. Dafür bewegt sich iTunes bei den Preisen oft am oberen Rand. 1080p ist verfügbar, meist aber nur bei neuen Filmen.


* Fazit*

Es gibt also mittlerweile ein riesiges Angebot an online Bibliotheken, für welches entscheide ich mich? MaxDome und SkyGo fand ich von Umfang und von Preis Leistung nicht so toll, Watcherver und LoveFilm haben zwar noch ein geringes Angebot an Serien und Filme aber dafür stimmt der Preis und man kann es in Original Tonspur Wiedergbeben. Wer etwas mehr Geld auf der hohen Kante hat greift aber zu Itunes weil das Angebot was Apple anbietet findet man nirgends wo anders. Dafür ist der Preis aber auch sehr Hoch ein Staffelpass bei Itunes kostet im Durchschnitt 40 Euro. Dafür ist man damit immer auf der aktuellen Seite und hat Filme und Serien in HD. das einzigste was mich an Itunes gewaltig stört ist das es den Cloud für Serien und Filme noch nicht in Deutschland gibt ergo sollte die Festplatte mal den geist aufgeben ist alles gekaufte Weg. Man kann sich dann zwar mit den sehr guten Itunes Support in verbindung setzten, das schwierige ist nur alle Artikel Nummern raus zu suchen. Naja langes gerede kurzer Sinn für welche die spaaren wollen greifen zu Watcherever oder LoveFilm alle anderen bedienen sich an Itunes.


Was ist eure Meinung hat schon mal jemand so ein Dienst in anspruch genommen und welche Erfahrungen hatte er damit?

Quelle:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/94927_3...-maxdome-sko-go-watchever-test.html#Watchever


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2013)

Und ich dachte, der Text käme von dir  , zu Streaming kann ich leider nix sagen, noch nie genutzt, Text ist mir auch zu lang zum Lesen heute morgen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Juni 2013)

Ne nur das Fazit kommt von mir  So viel zu Schreiben hatte ich heute morgen doch kein lust zu.


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

Ich finde das immer ein gutes Angebot


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Hab mich wegen Preis und Originaltonspur für Watchever entschieden.


----------

